# Kiptopeake Cows



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

After an afternoon of eeling with Capt. Rob Savage off Kiptopeake, I figured we could get on it with the ‘yaks. Called Kevin – who was heading to the High Level the next day – and said, “To hell with the High Level.” Hit the road predawn rigged, baited, and ready. Launched at Kiptopeake just as the sun was coming up and 2 paddled miles southwest against a steady outgoing current. Ran our eel on a 7/0 Gami Circle snelled to 4 feet of 50 pound flouro. Clipped a 1-ounce inline sinker on the line between the leader and the running line the set the floats between 6 and 12 feet deep. Rigged a casting rod with another eel for pitching. 

First few drifts ran from 80 feet to 35 feet of water then we moved shallow. Current was kicking – it took us almost as long to paddle back as it took us to drift down. Saw a couple big striper landed before I missed my first hit then missed another hit before hooking and landing a 37 incher.

After that it was steady action. Missed a bunch more before Kevin hooked an 36, then he landed another at 37 and a 32. 

It was on. Fish everywhere. 

Finally connected again – with this 44. 










Then Kevin gets a 39.










Sun was going down and we were beat. Paddled back leaving ‘em biting. 

Ric


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

awesome report!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

keep it up!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Awesome report.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Keeps making me think about getting my fat arse in my yak and tryn some cold weather fishn,,, you da man.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

so uh ric ya gonna call a ***** or whats up man


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

DUDE!!! 1 yak picture is worth about 10 non-yak pictures.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow*

Great fish. Way to go.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Looks like a great time. You guys are the reel deal. See you around the bridge tonight.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*awesome work...*

great fish!! Hey - you mind explaining your set up a little more? what are the floats for - how do they work?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Man, that seems like a helluva lot of fun. To bring in a striper that size on your yaks I am wondering what kind of pullage you experienced, meaning the striper pulling your yak all over the place.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Sure, Woodhouse. We're fishing in anywhere from 80 to 30 feet of water and the floats keep the eels swimming anywhere from 6 to 18 feet down. They also allow us to drift more than one bait. I was using "breakaway" floats. When the fish hits, the line pops out of one end of the float allowing the fish to take the bait without feeling any resistance. You can see one of these floats in the picture. 


Ric


----------

